# 034 Efi



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

I am having trouble down loading and cant seem to get wiring diagram info off of the cd either. Any one know what might be going on.
Oh I just purchased the stage 2c stand alone injection for my ur quattro
Jeff


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 034 Efi (jdelaney)*

Your best bet would be to surf over to motorgeek, and ask there.
There are a ton of people that have upgraded to 034 on there.
Or, contact 034 directly.


----------

